# Purple Haze x White Widow



## Chronic_420 (Feb 12, 2008)

:holysheep: this sounds like some pretty awsome ****, my friend had a male WW and a female Purp. Haze, flowered them right next to each other, he got some decent bud, WITH plenty of seeds, now, does this sound like a good idea to grow these 20+ seeds, WW x PH sounds like it would be some pretty stoney ****, any info from anyone who has grown this [new maybe?] strain, or if the seeds will even grow


----------



## 50bud (Feb 12, 2008)

From what i hear REAL purple haze no longer exists, it is like chemdog, extinct or only alive under the lights of a select few...


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 12, 2008)

well, we ordered purp. haze seeds from weedfarmer.com, i think they are REAL purple haze


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like an awesome cross to me.  I want some of those seeds.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 14, 2008)

Chronic_420 said:
			
		

> :holysheep: this sounds like some pretty awsome ****, my friend had a male WW and a female Purp. Haze, flowered them right next to each other, he got some decent bud, WITH plenty of seeds, now, does this sound like a good idea to grow these 20+ seeds, WW x PH sounds like it would be some pretty stoney ****, any info from anyone who has grown this [new maybe?] strain, or if the seeds will even grow


 
I had an accidental WW x Haze cross that produced fantastic smoke. Still have plenty of those seeds around here somewhere.

One eyed, one armed, flying Purple People Eater, eh???


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 14, 2008)

50bud said:
			
		

> From what i hear REAL purple haze no longer exists, it is like chemdog, extinct or only alive under the lights of a select few...


the chem is alive and well in new england:hubba:


----------



## eskodaboss (Feb 20, 2008)

Here in ny purple haze is alive and well but to be honest not my favorite bud its ok to smoke when there no bubba or OG kush around , unless u wanna blaze up some mids


----------



## dmack (Feb 20, 2008)

Glad to hear that pothead420. made me feel a little better for some reason. lol


----------



## 50bud (Feb 27, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> the chem is alive and well in new england:hubba:


Wow Pothead I would love to have a clone of one of those babies, wonder how I would get it back here? ...

Oh, and BTW, i actually read in high times where the purples haze is extinct or owned by select few, and the chemdog too


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 27, 2008)

ya 50bud purple haze is alive so is chemdog dont belive everything you read..   high times is ran by stoners , and stoners make up **** when there borred.. soo put two and two together..

probably somthing they said to be able to charge more for purple haze seeds lol... its all lies..  in fact last time i was in belgium we smoked some of the PH and OG , PH is over rated the only reason anyone ever thought it was amazing is cuz hippys were smoking dirt mexican weed back in the day one day they come across some mids that got cold and turned purple and thought it was the ****... the creation of purple haze.

GG


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 29, 2008)

Not sure about Chemdog,but im pretty certain the Purple Haze on the market ATM,isnt the REAL Purple Haze.Thats if there even was a PH to begin with.


----------



## headband (Mar 20, 2008)

chemdawg is surly alive still, and got a seed in my sac, so im sure its chemdawg X somthing but I couldnt tell yeah what, till i grow the sucker, so ill have half the stain, hopefully pollinated by another chem. check the link for pic if you dont believe it was real chemdawg.. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23746


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 26, 2008)

heres a cool link i found with some of the most potent strains avaible now adays... including chem dog

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...19&tbnw=98&prev=/images?q=chemdog&gbv=2&hl=en


----------



## smokeytheherb (Apr 5, 2008)

I've recently got my hands on some purple kush, that stuff is delicious.


----------



## kushkush1 (Nov 3, 2008)

purple haze aka piff


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 4, 2008)

*Sorry to break up this here argument and everything, but I am confirming REAL purple haze does exist, in either crossed strains or back crossed pure PH.

Subcool's Jack's Cleaner II beans are Pluton X Purple Haze X Lambsbread X NL X Jack Herer X Jack The Ripper Male. And the no longer available for sale original Jack's Cleaner is the same without the Jack the Ripper male crossed into it.

P.s. check out my journal, about to start up a grow with some purple haze genetics! I have the Qleaner beans, which is a clone only purple urkle crossed with space queen crossed with original jacks cleaner)*


----------



## kushkush1 (Nov 4, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Sorry to break up this here argument and everything, but I am confirming REAL purple haze does exist, in either crossed strains or back crossed pure PH.*
> 
> *Subcool's Jack's Cleaner II beans are Pluton X Purple Haze X Lambsbread X NL X Jack Herer X Jack The Ripper Male. And the no longer available for sale original Jack's Cleaner is the same without the Jack the Ripper male crossed into it.*
> 
> *P.s. check out my journal, about to start up a grow with some purple haze genetics! I have the Qleaner beans, which is a clone only purple urkle crossed with space queen crossed with original jacks cleaner)*


 
not only is it real, were i am from we get it all the time thats like the number one bud


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

*Oh really?

What area are you from?*


----------

